# 660 POUNDER



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 1, 2011)

This is HOMMER, He is our biggest male aldabra tortoise. He was 640+ pounds when we purchased him from a zoo many years ago, we guess at his current weight. He is a great breeder and ultra strong. His temperment is gentle and he likes to hang around the ladies! I had to add a third layer of 2x10x10 boards because he climbed over and destroyed all of the areca palms. Well worth it, he is a blessing in many ways and we are so fortunate that he is at our breeding program. Yes, our fertility did improve once he arrived.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 1, 2011)

*SIMPLY BREATH TAKING* ..... What a handsom BEAST! 


JD~


----------



## DocNezzy (Apr 2, 2011)

Your big torts are amazing!


----------



## luke (Apr 3, 2011)

So just how many Lucky ladies does homer get his way with in this breeding program of yours?

He looks proud and handsom.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

luke said:


> So just how many Lucky ladies does homer get his way with in this breeding program of yours?
> 
> He looks proud and handsom.



3.7


----------



## lobovasco (Apr 3, 2011)

Im sure homer thinks he is the lucky one with so much space and so many ladies around!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 3, 2011)

lobovasco said:


> Im sure homer thinks he is the lucky one with so much space and so many ladies around!



He does!


----------



## african cake queen (Apr 3, 2011)

homer! what a big boy! he sure is one lucky guy! lindy


----------

